# *.gif zu pixelig



## Diotor (9. Januar 2002)

Wenn ich einen einfachen Kreis mit dem Kreiswerkzeug erstelle und dann als *.gif (wegen Transparenz) abspeichere, wirkt der Kreis sehr pixelig. Wie kann ich dem Abhilfe schaffen oder ist das aufgrund des Formats nicht möglich?


----------



## Tim C. (9. Januar 2002)

das prob wird schätzungsweise nicht beim format liegen, sondern daran, dass du vom kreis keine übergänge zu deiner "durchdastransparente" durchscheinende farbe gemacht hast. sowas sollte man immer machen
wenn du also nen schwarzen kreis auf weissen background zu machen gedenkst, dann schneide in ps net alles weiss weg, sondern lass nen rand um den kreis der auch noch weiss ist, evt. noch bissl die kanten bluren, dann dürfte es gehen, haste bei allen gif logos, dass die kanten noch bissl da sind.

hoffe das war verständlich


----------



## skav (10. Januar 2002)

mach mal beim ellipsen auswahl tool oben in der leiste glätten an falls das schon angehackt war dann siehe ein post zuvor
mfg skav


----------



## elgo (10. Januar 2002)

Speicher den Kreis einfach als *.png ab. Da ist auch Transparenz vorhanden, ist aber eine bessere Qualität.


----------



## sam (10. Januar 2002)

png stolpert aber spätestens wenn du es im browser anzeigen willst......


----------

